# Valet Pro Non-Scratch Chemical Resistant Wheel Brush



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

*Valet Pro Non-Scratch Chemical Resistant Wheel Brush *










*Price & Availability*
£8.81 (although available also from I4Detailing and Shinerama)

*Used on:*
Ford Cougar V6 and Subaru Impreza RB320

*Product Information and Instructions:*
_(From Valet Pro website)_
"Working with one of the UK best brush manufacturers we designed our own ValetPro Wheel Brush, as have always found it hard to source good quality, long lasting wheel brushes which are gentle but also effective. Which is what ours is!"

_From I4Detailing:_
"Designed to agitate wheels without scratching. The bristles are made from high quality chemical resistant soft plastic. The handle is a sturdy turned wooden handle. Perfect for wheel cleaning or as a parts brush cleaner."

*Packaging:*
N/A

*Appearance:*
The brush immediately feels comfortable. The handle is made of turned wood with a subtle branding of Valet Pro printed into it. The stark difference between the light coloured wood and the bright blue chemical resistant bristles is great and makes for a good identifiable product. The bristles are rounded in their positioning rather than being flat cut which also adds to its visual appeal. As far as wheel brushes go, this is a Kate Winslett.... substantial with the promise of lasting a good long while. I've illustrated it alongside the rival Autoglym brush to show the relatively compact size additonally, the simplicity of the wooden handle again adds to its feel in the hand.










*Cleaning Power:*
The brush has a chunky handle which allows you to put as much 'ecky-thump' into it as you want. It ain't going anywhere! The chemical resistant bristles are very flexible but stubborn enough to persuade most dirt to give up the ghost and dissolve away. This makes easy work of cleaning around wheel nuts and getting places that its AG rival just can't get in to due to its size and flat cut head. This double rounded effect meant that I felt quite safe agitating wheel cleaner around the spokes and rims.

The flexibility of the bristles made easy work of the 12 months of road use on the RB320 and of the more substantial wheels on my Cougar.



















*Ease of use:*
Very ease to use. I have pretty large hands and it was much more comfortable than similar brushes which in turn made it more usable. Its flexible but firm bristles ensured you were reaching those hard to get spots and crevices without harming the coating on the alloys. I think this is probably a great brush to use in the engine bay as well as on the wheels. Cleaning it was a doddle, it just rinsed clean under a running tap. As its chemical resistant, it can be used with all type of wheel cleaners.

*Finish:*
Rinsing the wheels showed that the brush had indeed got into all the areas of the wheels I wanted and had done a great job.

*Value:*
I think at the price of under £9, this is a superb brush. It looks great, has some great design features and you can feel it working without worrying about any damage it might cause.

*Overall DW rating: 90%*










*Overall:*
I think this is probably the best brush for getting into tubular type crevices such as around wheel nuts. Where you need that type of access, this brush is one of the best on the market. It feels like it will last ages and, given its pedigree, probably will - much like Kate Winslett 

Thanks to Valet Pro for the sample.


----------

